# 7mm-08 vs .308



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ok looking at getting either the weatherby vanguard s2 or a tika t3... now I was set on a .308, but I have recently stumbled on the 7mm-08. how does it compare to the .308? I want to be able to kill a pig or deer at 300 or so yards and be able to goof of target shoot beyond that. I've read contradicting articles on the 7mm-08, so I'm a bit confused. 
Stephen

also how does price as availability of ammo compare to the .308?



KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Both will do what you want nicely.
7-08 is a lot easier to find right now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Almost a Ford-Chevy argument. For the same bullet weight, the 7mm will have a higher ballistic coefficient, the 7-08 is sort of a reincarnation of the 7X57 Mauser which has taken virtually every species of game, world wide, before either of us was born. Both calibers have an overwhelming array of bullets to choose from for reloading if you choose. Brass will be available "forever" since the 308 is a military cartridge, and can be necked down to 7mm. Either will get the job done, neither is my preference for all-around.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

As long as your bullet of choice, with either of the two, leaves the muzzle @ +/- 2800 fps, either one will do the job out to 300 yards & beyond. 

Swung on a running hog, wing-shooting instinct kicked in, led him by a foot or so, hit the trigger & a 150 gr 7mm CoreLokt left the muzzle @ 2820 fps & rolled him like a flat tire at 389 yards. My buddy standing beside me was shocked. Just goes to show the cartridges are capable.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Both are excellent cartridges and will do all that you desire. I've owned several rifles in 7mm-08 and I personally prefer 7mm-08 over .308 since the ballistics are better. If you handload both have a wide variety of bullets to choose from but the 7mm's have better ballistic coefficients for longer range shooting. I've shot and dropped hogs, with a 7mm-08 pushing a 120 gr. Barnes bullet, that were to big to be weighed.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

.308 is about $10 cheaper per box on average.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

I have several 7-08s and really like the cartridge. However, I also hand load all of mine. If you do not handload and want to do a lot of target shooting you will probably be happier with the 308. I typically shoot 120gr Barnes TTSX out of my 7-08s and they always punch nice holes all the way through the critter. Either is a 500-600 yard gun from a retained energy perspective.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I have both and I reload both. Both are equally capable out to 300 yards although I've found that generally the 7-08 tends to like a slightly lighter bullet than the .308. For longer ranges a 308 with a heavier bullet will buck the wind a little better. That being said, my guns and ammo are more capable of much better accuracy than I am.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

7-08 would have slightly less recoil. If you are softened up a bit, like me, that matters. For an average hunter who puts 2 boxes a year down the pipe, +/- $20/year in ammo does not matter.
Until December, 308 availability and selection was huge. Now you are more apt to find 7-08 on the emptied shelves.
What glass are you looking at?? Both Nikon and Leopold make some BDC scopes in the $200-$350 range that are really good and carry lifetime warranties.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have both-- My son has the 7mm-08 and I have a couple of .308's . For me I would go with the .308 ammo is more likely to be available in BFE. That being said if recoil is an issue, or you never forget or run out of ammo-- &-08 is the way to go


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> 7-08 would have slightly less recoil. If you are softened up a bit, like me, that matters. For an average hunter who puts 2 boxes a year down the pipe, +/- $20/year in ammo does not matter.
> Until December, 308 availability and selection was huge. Now you are more apt to find 7-08 on the emptied shelves.
> What glass are you looking at?? Both Nikon and Leopold make some BDC scopes in the $200-$350 range that are really good and carry lifetime warranties.


right now I'm leaning towards the 7mm-08
as far as glass goes I've been looking at Nikon and Leopold. definitely a lifetime warranty and definitely a bdc reticle. I'd like to put a vx-3 on it but I don't wanna drop 500 for a scope. I think I want a 3-9x40

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have both with the 308 a model 70 Winchester that has been rebarreled. 7-08 is a Remington heavy barrel and the most accurate rifle or pistol I've ever shot. I couldn't improve on factory Federal Supreme ammo with the Hornady ballistic tip bullets for the 7-08.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you're reloading it doesn't matter much, but you're going to have a wider variety of ammo available for the .308, from military fmj to all the hunting rounds to full-blown match ammo: it's a little scarce at the moment because of it's military "lineage", but in normal times there's no comparison.. 
Both are good rounds for sure.


----------



## tchase86 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have two 7-08's and my dad has one. I have seen it drop many deer and large pigs with no problem. I saw it drop a large axis buck with the Texas Heart Shot this year no problem. I would suggest looking into the barrel twist prior to purchasing. All three we have are savage with a slightly slower twist. I shoot 120gr's no problem- and don't care to go much heavier. They are 3000FPS and super flat. 

I vote 7-08.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*This is funny. 
*​ *1) There ain't no magic bullets! (Although some are better than others for a particular purpose.)
2) Divide the range at which someone claims to have shot their deer by 4 to get the real range.
3) Always get as close as possible.
4) Don't believe manufacturer's claims.
5) Velocity erodes, mass doesn't
6) In the battle between velocity and accuracy, accuracy always wins.
7) Inconsequential increments are meaningless.
8) Most gun writers are pathological liars.*

*http://www.frfrogspad.com/extbal.htm
*​


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

On your scope you might consider more power. Now that the variables go 4X, I would look for a Nikon Monarch 4-16. natchez shooters supply occasionally puts them on sale for around $375.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

.308 is an old standard military cartridge, ammo is way cheaper, just notice the white or brown box fmj loads still around. It has been the go-to round for long range championships forever w the 168gr bullet, look it up.

that being said, go with the 7mm/08 if you are going to hand-load, the animals won't care and pretty darn handy cal. in general, big fan of the 139 gr. sierra spitzer bt


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*7mm-08*

I have both but the 7/08 with 140 accubonds are bad news for any deer or pig that walks out !


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hand load*

I also load for both a lot more option when you hand load !


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Have them both. Love them both. Reload for them both.

Texas whitetails and below- 7mm-08 w/ 140 accubonds/ 120 ttsx's/
Canadian whitetail, mule deer, elk- 308 w/ 165 accubonds or TTSX's


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

100yds, axis doe, 7-08, 120 gr nosler bt @3100 fps, entry wound


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a Tikka 7-08 and love it. Took a whole bunch of animals with it last year including a big *** aoudad ram. I'd stay away from the Hornady SST bullets on any tough game though. They shoot great and got the job done on the aoudad, but it came apart and didn't get a pass through. Looking at reloading some Barnes for it this year. Oh and recoil is light enough with the 120gr loads that my GF can shoot it.


----------

